# Plastic Obliterators



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Please take this with a mountain of salt.

Was at my closest GW store earlier and was whinging about the lack of plastic/resin obliterators. The store salesmen (a nice guy in fairness) said that it's because with the next Chaos revamp we could/should expect a box set of plastic oblits.
He gave the following facts:
-All plastic.
-3 per box.
-Lots possibilites (think along lines of Vargheists, Spawn etc)
-Around 30 pound.
-In the first wave.

This could be the guy spit balling me entirely, but I am none-the-less curious to see if anyone has heard something similar.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Not heard it, but the customise ability would help me. I have fired their flamer once, plasma cannon about 5~ times, TLMG around 5, have never shot the TLPG and have fired the lascannon at every other shooting phase, which is an average of 5 _per game_. This means less points I hope. Nothing to do with the models but it is to do with them sort of.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know how likely this is... but it would amazing if it's true


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Only 30 pounds? For three oblitorators? That is the only part I don't buy. Following other trends in heavy slot units I would expect a 3 pack of oblitorators to be at least 45 British pounds.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Only 30 pounds? For three oblitorators? That is the only part I don't buy. Following other trends in heavy slot units I would expect a 3 pack of oblitorators to be at least 45 British pounds.


3 Killa Kans are only 28 pounds.


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

Da Joka said:


> I don't know how likely this is... but it would amazing if it's true


Hastings at Warseer confirmed that he saw the new Obliterator models, so that part is quite true.

They are also apparently a dual kit with the new melee-centric obliterators (Maulers), but that's a bit more hazy. Maulers are possibly a different kit or Finecast.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The CC obliterators are not plastic. I know this for a fact.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

Wouldn’t surprise me, but I have 8 fake obliteraters so I was hoping to a finecast release first… =)


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> The CC obliterators are not plastic. I know this for a fact.


That would explain the price then. Sad news, I have been trying to avoid Finecast for as long as possible, but I guess I'll have to cave in for the Maulers.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Given that GW seems to have a habit of producing anything thats a squad in plastic now, and having a boed set thats minimum unit sized... and the rumour that Oblits are meant to have a melee variant now, this wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Vhalyar said:


> ...I guess I'll have to cave in for the Maulers.


They're not called Maulers


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If this is a group Gears of War reference, I call them Macy-Gray's.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> They're not called Maulers


 It sounds pretty badass though. What do _You_ think they're going to be called then? (If not just Obliterators, which is my guess.)


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Archaon18 said:


> It sounds pretty badass though. What do _You_ think they're going to be called then? (If not just Obliterators, which is my guess.)


Annihilators. 

You Obliterate from afar and Annihilate up close and personal.

£30 for 3? Hmm, okay well I can live with that as long as the spures are packed with bits and pieces.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Chaos Procrastinators.

That's why they're taking so long to appear.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Archaon18 said:


> It sounds pretty badass though. What do _You_ think they're going to be called then? (If not just Obliterators, which is my guess.)


He knows what they're called, he's just not allowed to say :wink: It does start with an 'M' though...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> He knows what they're called, he's just not allowed to say :wink: It does start with an 'M' though...


Mutilators!!! Sounds silly but in a way I could kind of see it...

:laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> They're not called Maulers


...damn cocktease... tell us Svart! _TELL US!_ :laugh:

Out of curiosity though mate, with regards to the DV set... you have any part to play in sculpting? Or did your wet dream come true and you possibly resculpted something that you cannot confirm/deny at this time?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Boc said:


> Out of curiosity though mate, with regards to the DV set... you have any part to play in sculpting? Or did your wet dream come true and you possibly resculpted something that you cannot confirm/deny at this time?


Ohh, I _wish_. Nah, I'm still down in the mould room.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't think it'll be annihilators - Name is already taken.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This isn't new to me as i have been spruiking on about a 3 box set of plastic Obliterators for about 12 months now after i was told of them midway through last year.

Very old news really.

30 pounds is about right, that equates to about $76.00AuD to $83.00AuD, more or less the ballpark figure of Killa Kans.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Mutilators!!! Sounds silly but in a way I could kind of see it...
> 
> :laugh:


I couldn't possibly confirm or deny if this is correct... :wink:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> I couldn't possibly confirm or deny if this is correct... :wink:


I was almost hoping you'd just say it was wrong :laugh: Though while I like the name Mauler it simply doesn't have a Chaos sound to it. I could see something along the lines of Mutilator. Either way I'm sort of curious now about this new Chaos stuff, not much longer apparently.


----------

